# breeding reds with the rest



## norfolkfolkthunderbird77 (Apr 26, 2003)

what would happen if i put a pair of breeding reds with an aggressive mixed shoal. it is a 110xh with lots of decor in it. will the reds act like cichlids when breeding and destroy everything in the tank. or just hold off on there side of the tank.


----------

